# Cube acid Hybrid One



## jowwy (19 Jul 2018)

Keeper of the purse is strings is allowing this purchase via this years c2w scheme - anyone seen one in the flesh?

going for the 400 and paying the extra ontop - im going to switch the forks out to carbon and switch wheels to 650Bs with road plus tyres and the di2 off my current cube mtb

so it will be fully electric, including shifting


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2018)

All that - and they put XCM forks on it ????


----------



## jowwy (19 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> All that - and they put XCM forks on it ????


Bosch motor takes most of the cost - going to get it on 3yr credit terms in next few days and make the most of this remaining summer


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2018)

I sometimes think they'd be better off just selling such bikes either with rigid forks or no forks at all.

They know you are going to have to change them anyway and that's money that could have been saved, or even spent elsewhere on the bike - like pedals or a decent set of and tyres.

Lovely bike though


----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> I sometimes think they'd be better off just selling such bikes either with rigid forks or no forks at all.
> 
> They know you are going to have to change them anyway and that's money that could have been saved, or even spent elsewhere on the bike - like pedals or a decent set of and tyres.
> 
> Lovely bike though


Just ordered it......arriving monday


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2018)

Bike is arriving tmrw and had to switch to the black and white model, as my size not available in the green

will then whip off the groupset and add my di2 groupo


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2018)

So just spent the last 2hrs in the cave stripping the ebike and fitting the di2, 650Bs and bottle cages

All ready for its 1st ride tomorrow for work


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2018)

jowwy said:


> So just spent the last 2hrs in the cave stripping the ebike and fitting the di2, 650Bs and bottle cages
> 
> All ready for its 1st ride tomorrow for work



wot!!!!! no photos.....


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> wot!!!!! no photos.....


None yet roadrash as I want to try it before cutting down steerer etc......once it's all dialled in I will post up a pic of it in the flesh


----------



## jowwy (26 Jul 2018)

1st ride today and 1st pain free climb in over 4yrs.........its a keeper


----------



## Threevok (26 Jul 2018)

Pics !!!!

or it didn't happen


----------



## jowwy (26 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Pics !!!!
> 
> or it didn't happen


will add some when i get home later, still needs tweeking a bit


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2018)

Already put 300 miles on it in a little over 4wks


----------



## Threevok (17 Aug 2018)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 425412
> 
> 
> Already put 300 miles on it in a little over 4wks



Lovely 

That park looks familiar. Where's that to ?


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Lovely
> 
> That park looks familiar. Where's that to ?


Garn lakes, blaenavon


----------

